# Weighted Nocks? Do they exist?????



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

Alright I'm trying to balance out a Victory HV300 V1. The shaft is 28" long (bare shaft) and I'm using 100 grains for the broadhead + insert 15 gr = 115. Using 15 grain's worth of Blazers. Now comes the hard part (I think). I need to get more weight in the back of this arrow to balance out the FOC. Plus the fact that I'm shooting an 82nd Airborne @ 70 lbs. I have been experiencing irratic arrow flight with my current arrow GT 5575's @ 26" (bare shaft)

All together with 30 grains worth of nock the weight will be right at 353 grains total.

My question to anyone is there a product that already offers a way to add weight to a nock. i've wqent so far as to super glue BB's in trying to get the nock to 30 grains. The nocks I'm currently using are Beiter Sym. Hunters. They weigh 11 grains only. 

Am I looking at this all wrong???? I have been wrestling with arrow spine on the powerful bull and belive that this will fix the problem but any input would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I am having a hard time trying to figure out why you think you need to add weight to the nock end of your arrow. I dont believe your FOC is out of whack by any means.


----------



## gundigest (Jun 14, 2005)

You could add an arrow wrap or crest it. That would add some weight to the back.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Adding any weight to the nock, even minimal weight, is going to stiffen the dynamic spine considerably.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

I believe Gold Tip offers weighted noks!


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

115 grains point weight sounds OK to me although I'm not familiar with Victory arrows. Have you calculated the FOC and found something you don't like? I use the Easton Arrow Tuning and Maintenance Guide as a reference and it contains the FOC equation. 

I'm a finger shooter and play with spine a bit. I've used the Gold Tip nock insert that allows the addition of weight. Weight on the nock ends increases spine so if your arrow is flying well before adding weight to the nock end, you generally have to add similar amounts of weight to the point end to keep the same dynamic spine. 

The old rules of thumb are: for every 35 grains of point weight you add or additional inch of shaft length, the arrow is despined about 5#. The reverse is also true. Adding weight to the nock has the opposite affect of adding it to the point.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Spotshooter2 said:


> I am having a hard time trying to figure out why you think you need to add weight to the nock end of your arrow. I dont believe your FOC is out of whack by any means.


I have to agree, why in the world would anyone want to added weigth to the nock. The only advantage of doing this would be to increase the dynamic spine of the arrow, but 30 grains.

Quite simply there is no market for such a nock. You want your FOC to be 10-14 percent. Probably the reason you are experience irratic flight is you don't have enough FOC!!!!!!!! Or, the arrows are underspined.


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

Deezlin said:


> I have to agree, why in the world would anyone want to added weigth to the nock. The only advantage of doing this would be to increase the dynamic spine of the arrow, but 30 grains.
> 
> Quite simply there is no market for such a nock. You want your FOC to be 10-14 percent. Probably the reason you are experience irratic flight is you don't have enough FOC!!!!!!!! Or, the arrows are underspined.


the reason i'm adding weight is to balance out the foc...but like i've said i don't have all the anwsers? According to Goldtips calc i'll be right around 13 %. i guess i fretting over nothing. thanks for all the input


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Traditional shooters often use weighted noks! Of course, they use 200 grain brass inserts too! Other than that, selecting a correct spine, and shaft weight is much more sensible to achieve specs you are looking for!!


----------

